# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  Combining 3D Printing with Robtic Arms

## Eddie

This man named Floria Maurer has combined 3D printing with the use of a robotic arm, in order make the 3D printing process more efficient.  He basically uses the robotic arm to load and unload prints from his 3d printer.  It does this by using a suction cup to life one build plate, remove it, and then bring the next build plate onto the printer.  He also has utilized a magnetic clamp to hold the build plates in place.  The arm then can pull the clamp off prior to removing the plate.  It then puts the new plate on, and drops a magnet in place.  Read more about this and see the video at: http://3dprint.com/4981/3d-printing-robotic-arm/



What else do you think this arm could be used for in the 3d printing process?

----------


## KLucky_13

Kind of overdone of you ask me. First of all you need to print out of center or the glass plate will tip over if the robot has to take it on the sides. So you are not able to print large objects. Second of all, you will have to make the printer responsive to the robotic arm (not such a big deal but still). I see other possibilities which are much simpler than this. I saw this video a while back of an Ultimaker doing print after print:https://www.ultimaker.com/.../72/original/IMG_4489.MOV

Only thing you would need is some kind adhesive that stops sticking when it is cooled down. That way you can push of bigger objects when done printing. If you can make that work, this idea of a robotic arm sounds just way overdone. But that's my opinion :-)

It does look cool, that's for sure. But just a bridge too far. Simplicity is key :-)

----------


## MrSmiley666

kinda sounds like he found a use for his robotic arm.
but it doesnt seem like the optimal solution yet.

as for other possible applications. you can probably mount a camera to capture different angles. live video feed to phone + control for arm?

----------

